# How do I know I'm an ISJ and not an ENP?



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

I mean isn't it apples to oranges?

It should be pretty obvious but it's not.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


The most boring person in the world.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

I like playing games when I should be doing my homework.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol I think you somehow hit some sort of paradox where you’re both at the same time!


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

I plan ahead at the start of day with good intention, but never get to them.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

BroNerd said:


> Lol I think you somehow hit some sort of paradox where you’re both at the same time!


I wonder how that works.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


I do know my spatial awareness is pretty bad, bad motor skills, bad attention to detail, etc.

I've become more withdrawn in the present, becoming more independent.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


I seem to say I think more than I feel.

I can say thinking might be an aux of mine as I see myself doing first then thinking.

I would say I'm pretty conservative/passive.

More of a loner.

Doesn't smile much unless I feel it or laugh for the sake of laughing.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


I would dive into a new situation, then think about it.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


You know how they say ISTJ virgin for life, well I'm still one.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


I don't really have an inner value that I live by, I just know what's right or wrong.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


More of an introvert than an extrovert, maybe an ambivert.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


Commitment used to be a big problem of mine, maybe it still is.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


Rather spend time alone than with others.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Mistress said:


> More of an introvert than an extrovert, maybe an ambivert.


Ok ok, you're blowing up my messages, write one big post and I'll reply to it. Tell me about yourself as a person, go into detail on each thing. You're just telling me a bunch of random things with no explanation or context so it's hard to say as of right now.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Tell me about yourself in-depth and I'll type you


I like to sit back and relax.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Ok ok, you're blowing up my messages, write one big post and I'll reply to it. Tell me about yourself as a person, go into detail on each thing. You're just telling me a bunch of random things with no explanation or context so it's hard to say as of right now.


I can't do it, I lack the details. I can only provide a synopsis for some reason.


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Ok ok, you're blowing up my messages, write one big post and I'll reply to it. Tell me about yourself as a person, go into detail on each thing. You're just telling me a bunch of random things with no explanation or context so it's hard to say as of right now.


I don't know if I can think abstractly.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

Mistress said:


> As for Fi, I don't think I'm a dom in that category because I never or rarely cross-check everything I'm doing to make sure it meets my "values".


I don't think anyone actually does it, either. I think its more mentally cross checking. It just comes out as very these are my values. that's a very perc


Mistress said:


> The traditional school system is not my thing.


why not? without thinking about the functions tell me your true thoughts about school.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

Mistress said:


> Homework takes a backseat to having fun.


Why? this again like most things you're saying is not really any particular type. A lot of your posts I am thinking so? that doesn't matter or what are you trying to say anyway?

So tell me why homework takes a back seat? What makes you want to have "fun" and what does fun even mean? again please don't think about the functions forget those for now because you don't seem to understand them. 

Functions are much less conscious then you really think. I don't wake up and say hey I want to do Te dom stuff. so I am going to do it! no! I do it anyway. or worse like the stereotype. I am going to do it so I can be a bully or a jerk and manipulate people ha ha ha! no! that's not why I do it either. In fact I try to use Fe but it's obviously not subconscious it's conscious and it obviously fails a lot.

but how do you have fun? what do you do for fun honestly? What are you thinking of when you are having fun?


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

Mistress said:


> I think Se people are supposed to be alert and aware of their surroundings?


again, yes and no. Yes, it's usually true, but if you ask my dad ESFP how good are you at observing your surroundings the answer is. Well, I am okay I guess that's just what everyone does isn't it? I wouldn't say particularly good.

I would also say I am not all that detail oriented, Si, but what I do and say comes out as very much so. when I talk I usually give concrete evidence over ideas and concepts.

Ask me to define Te I can sort of but it's like am I good at it? meh, maybe. but then I do it. This person was like I see it in you Te stuff. keeping order, fixing issues. doing things. I gave her very ESTJ answers when I wasn't thinking about it. I don't think some of us think were good at this stuff but we are.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

as of these pages I have one more page to see and I have seen the first one before probably an extrovert. I also would say I don't think I like people that much or whatever you say rather spend time alone, I think it may have been, but I am very good with people, and I talk a lot when I do and people usually find me fine to deal with.

I have ESXX so far I can tell you're some sort of e, a possible SI or SE I can't figure out which quite yet. could be ESXP the way you're going about things but I won't say yet, I don't want you to take stereotypes and run with it and say I am these things or am not. I think you like the stereotypical stuff a lot. so I have narrowed you down to 

ESFJ ESTJ ESFP or ESTP. I don't think describing yourself is working maybe I'll come up with some scenarios and question in a bit. the more I think about it I think I favor ESTP and ESFP. don't tell me no, and that they have bad stereotypes. The stereotypes aren't always accurate. I think all the types are great ESTP or ESFp has some great people.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

so try this without thinking about functions erase MBTI from your mind for now, and zap goes the functions! We're having a chat I want to know stuff about you. or this is a survey online you're answering.

1. You're in school right? What is your favorite subject and why? tell me a bit about what you specifically and truly like about it. Why do you like it? What aspects?
2. What do you do for fun or when you're not doing school work? Why do you actually like them? How did you get in to them?
3. What has your teachers and friend said about you? what kind of student are you anyway? be honest. no shame. Ask one and post it if you don't know ask them and post it whatever you want. I don't mean you're wonderful why are you so wonderful or a bad student or whatever?
4. When you're in a Class project group what do you do as a part of it? Are you even on task? be honest.
5. You like this group or class. Your class or if you work your shift is having a potluck! yay! who are you in there? what do you do? Did you come up with this idea in the first place? If you naturally come up with these ideas why? Are you the one who brings something? What do you bring how did you come to this conclusion about your item? Did you even consult others about it? Oh is what you bring edible? or are you the one bringing the music and such? Are you doing both?
6. Do you work? if you do why? If you don't like your job or your boss what happens? Do you quit?
7. Yay! we made you leader! okay now what boss? How did you come to this conclusion? Why are we doing this? do you even have rules? how do you run a group? did you plan the rules out? how about the structure of our little group? How do you plan to lead us? and what effects these things? is it what I or joe or bob likes or is it for the betterment of everyone? or is it because of something else? maybe so we don't disintegrate?


----------



## Mistress (Jul 2, 2017)

Siriusly McGonagall said:


> 1. You're in school right? What is your favorite subject and why? tell me a bit about what you specifically and truly like about it. Why do you like it? What aspects?
> 
> *Yes, programming because it's my core class. I can't stand gen ed classes that are irrelevant. Yes maybe they may build a foundation for us that we can use elsewhere but I don't give a ****. I want to focus on one thing. Learning a new language is cool, you can use it to learn other stuff that may be interrelated. For example some languages or dialects may be similar to one another so you can use one to learn another. In my case, it's programming language.*
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Siriusly McGonagall.


----------

